# Kindle Treasures



## Repre5entYHWH (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought a refurbished Kindle (1st generation)

What are some of the treasures you PBers have found out there as far as:

Best Kindle Bible (accessible, cross references and all) 

free or cheep books

tricks and tips for study


----------



## larryjf (Jul 1, 2009)

I've looked into Kindle a bit...it's on my wish list. Though i don't have one, i did put together a list of what i would get if i had one.

A search on "puritan classics" returns quite a nice selection...
Amazon.com: puritan classics: Kindle Store

Besides that i would say...
Amazon.com: ESV Study Bible eBook: Crossway Bibles: The Kindle Store
Amazon.com: Respectable Sins: Confronting the Sins We Tolerate eBook: Jerry Bridges: The Kindle Store
Amazon.com: Institutes of the Christian Religion: John Calvin: The Kindle Store
Amazon.com: The Reason for God: Belief in an Age of Skepticism eBook: Timothy Keller: The Kindle Store
Amazon.com: The Christian in Complete Armour (Complete & Unabridged) - The Ultimate Book on Spiritual Warfare: William Gurnall: The Kindle Store
Amazon.com: The Holiness of God eBook: R. C. Sproul: The Kindle Store


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2009)

There's a Kindle version of James Durham's Concerning Scandal; classic Presbyterian work.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> There's a Kindle version of James Durham's Concerning Scandal; classic Presbyterian work.



Link?

By the way, here are some sources for free books:

Feedbooks: Food for the mind 

ManyBooks.net - Free eBooks for your PDA, iPhone, or eBook Reader 

Free Kindle Books, Amazon Kindle Book, Amazon.com Books « Kindle 2 Review – Kindle DX Review, Books 

Free Kindle E-Book | Amazon Kindle, Kindle 2 And Kindle DX Blog 

Main Page - Gutenberg


----------

